# I must be high... SilkScreenNow.com



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Am I high or is it just Cr*p? Their prices are great but the quality doesn't look good. Please don't give unbiased reviews. Don't judge a book by it's cover. Has anyone actually used or bought this? 

Thanks!


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

There are multiple companies that sell this kind of equipment. And there are multiple people that buy this kind of equipment. I have always said you get what you pay for and this is a good example of just that. Will this equipment work, I'm sure it will. But this business is far more than just putting ink on a shirt and the people who try to do things the easy way will find that out soon enough.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

It is all according to what you need to do with the equipment.

A clamp and a board will make a printer-and that is all this is. 

We did not start out with much more-and it worked well enough for us to make some $$ and buy something better. 

Nothing wrong with someone making a buck. A smart man once told me that in the great gold rush-the ones who made the $$ were not the ones who found gold, but the ones selling picks, axes and shovels.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

So do you think this is a good way to start out? just wondering cuz i have $750 for equipment and it sounds like a graet deal...


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I think $750 could get you better if you look around. I suggest buy used pro grade equipment. When I first got into printing shirts I got an old hopkins 4/4 a 11' harco dryer (that I've refurbed and still use), screens, inks squeegees, etc. for $1200. That was almost 8 years ago, but with the economy the way it is, people are selling off stuff they don't use or have gone out of business.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

didnt he run another business?
anyways i wouldn't get it save and get something better


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

How serious are you about this business. If this is just a hobby, buy it. If your starting a business, get the best you can afford, I think you will out grow this press very soon. Try not to think about immediate needs try to think five years down the road. If that is too long, think about at least one year down the road. One question, what about all the other equipment you will need? To do this right you will spend a lot more than $750.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

It WILL be a business. All I have is $750 and that's it. I don't like borrowing money because if I borrow it, chances are I won't pay you back. I really need a press under $400 that WORKS no fancy talk, no super-incredible-joystick-micro-registration. I just want something that works and can do a little bit of complicated stuff. For hard jobs, I'll just look for a printer. I would probably use it a good 3 years then upgrade. 4 color at least 2 station press.


----------



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

I would sugest you spend some time and look around. Try ebay and craigslist. You can always find a good deal out there. Just make sure its the best deal you can find. I myself found a Brown 4/4 a conveyor dryer and a flash on ebay for under 500. I knew it was a good deal so I got it. I also knew it was a little older. My flash dryer just died this week, so luckly I have been putting money aside from the jobs I have been getting. Buying a new flash dryer hurt but didnt hurt as bad as it could have. Just look around and find the BEST DEAL!


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I would get a used press I paid 350.00 for an older Richardson 4 color with micro adjustment. It good it has some band aids but it also has made me enough money this summer to allow me to buy other equipment and be on schedule to buy a nice new 8 color next year. Look around there are tons of places to find good used equipment 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Where should I get used equipment? I haven't seen much on Ebay and nothing in craiglist... Thanks!


----------



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

where do you live?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Definetely try craigslist. I just bought a 4 color 1 station never used silver press for $100. They threw in 6 screens, scoop coater, chemicals, and inks for free. Good deals can be found as stated above many printers are off loading unused equipment and going out of business. I really did not need another press but for $100 I couldn't pass on it.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

It's right next to my name, Sacramento...


----------



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> Definetely try craigslist. I just bought a 4 color 1 station never used silver press for $100. They threw in 6 screens, scoop coater, chemicals, and inks for free. Good deals can be found as stated above many printers are off loading unused equipment and going out of business. I really did not need another press but for $100 I couldn't pass on it.


 
Now just list is on ebay or craigslist for 200!!


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

I would wait for something better. There are deals on craigslist all the time. Don't just search your area do searches in other cities. I got a hopkins 6/4 press for $400 on craigslist located in Los Molinas. It was posted on there for almost a month because nobody wanted to drive up there to get it. It was almost 150 miles away (I'm in the Bay Area) but it was worth it. I then sold my other 6/1 press for 500 that same night.


----------



## DrjinG (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like a nice home-made setup. Those welds are not confidence-inspiring, though. I'd be concerned about them breaking over time (and not a long time, at that)...

Watching the rest of the video, it looks like he's put a lot of thought into the utilitarian design of things. They're not elegant, but he's thought about some of the problems with screen printing, and created solutions (ala the lip and outriggers for the squeegie). Just needs some refining...


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

press looks good and neat... but, if i were you, i am not going to spend my $750 on that. i'd rather save for a little bit more to afford a known brand or look somewhere else.

get a professional one... used or brand new... riley hopkins or one of ryonet's entry level press (at least 4 color press).

i got my riley hopkins 4/4 at craiglist for $400. very very old model of theirs but it holds registration and solid.... paid itself for just 2 job orders.


----------



## geniussuineg (Sep 21, 2010)

You have to listen to your heart on this one. Is this a fad or something you always wanted to do? Do you already know how to screen print? Like have you actually done it. If not, then you need to learn. You can take a class for about $300 to $500 bucks and leave with no equipment. Or you can consider it an educational investment. Keep in mind that $750 won't buy the best equipment. There are many kits out there. I know he sells his smallest kit at $500. I almost bought his kit and I would have but, I chose Ryonet. So, shop around. And don't laugh I start out with a YUDU. But, it help me develop the love for the art. Many of these guy have shops and getting business already. There ideas may be a little different then your own. They don't know how long it will take to build your finances. They don't know how much space you have to deal with, which is very important by the way. Its good to start with the best but, everyone does not. I would say start with the basics and develop the love of the art. Don't just think dollar signs. When you get better you will want to get better equipment. But, you do have to strike while the iron is hot. Just get something that you can afford (with all the major parts: print, expose, and dry), think about the space you have available (very important -- his is small), and start printing. If you decide you don't like printing you wont loose much if you need to sell it.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Do like the others have mentioned and take you time, looking for something better, preferably slightly used. Or, just send me your $750 and I'll squander it for you. You'll still be pissed, but you won't have to waste all your time swearing, throwing stuff around, and getting ink all over everything.
For what it's worth, a 12" flash dryer is just about worthless, unless all you're printing are pocket prints. Everyone says a 16" is minimal, and even that's pushing it. And the rest of the stuff the guy is selling is pretty much crap. I won't say you can't print with it, but if you're looking for something you won't outgrow in 3 years, this isn't it.


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

I made a press when I first started and let me tell you when I got my real equipment it was a dream. This place might work if you are doing a few small runs and don't plan on any real production. I'm not knocking it, i'm sure it is great for a first time printer. I'd look around craigslist if I were you and see what you can find.


----------

